# My first article for my website's blog...



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am thinking this will be a little radical...there are some guys here who could use some info since they starting out.

Feedback? this is not really HO friendly right?

*Defects in the brickwork.*​ 
It would be pretty naive to think that after the construction of a building has been completed,you can forever forget about the fact that you need to maintain a healthy internal and external technical state of the object. Even if all the proper steps,codes and recommendations were applied or taken,your brickwork will inevitably come to the time of planned and major repairs.This process is overall same with all types of construction and even can be seen on some life examples.

Everything will happen as with the teeth. If they are not watched after, then sooner or later something will have to taken out and something new inserted back in.

Violation of structural solidity of masonry walls is possible for several reasons.

Most of the brick houses in Winnipeg are build before 1950s.

Most of the cases are connected to shifting in the foundation of the building.Year or two after the completion of any structural building, it will shrink. Foundation is affected by multiple factors. The brickwork is generally not used in erecting the foundation, but its application starts as early as in the basement of the building. If you are an owner of a brick house,you may have some (or considerable) problems. Damage to masonry plinth occurs due to the fact that it is carrying the most of the load - in fact, it bears the entire weight of the walls and ceilings. Other variable could be negative effects of rainfall if your house is not properly equiped with drainage system to match present day's standards.
Deformation of masonry plinth is not limited to itself; it is passed on ,deformating the walls and at its late stages,you can review deformation on the full elevation of the building.

If you are a home owner and you are concerned about condition your brickwork is in,you can properly assess how bad is the problem by performing a simple test.
To determine the rate of the formation of cracks(speed & severity) in the masonry,stick masking tape(commonly known as painter's tape) or scotch onto the crack you may have on your brickwork. After about a month, review the area that you placed the piece of tape on.
If the tape you placed on your brickwork ruptured,you should take drastic measures to strengthen the very foundation of your house - because there is no sense to do cosmetic work on in the wall to the ongoing shifting of the foundation. 

If the tape did not rupture, it signals the end of the deformation of the wall and it's time to start cosmetic and possible structural repairs, by choosing one of the acceptable to Canadian codes methods...

I am going to continue this was no sure if this sounds all right.:whistling

Probably will open one on CT too if someone of carpenter's or someone else may want to follow.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> I am thinking this will be a little radical...there are some guys here who could use some info since they starting out.
> 
> Feedback? this is not really HO friendly right?
> 
> ...


First, I would get a proofreader......as far as the information? Who is this for? Newbies? Who have brick houses? I personally do not, as a rule, make judgements that are perhaps best left to structural engineers. Why don't you just take out an ad?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> First, I would get a proofreader......as far as the information? Who is this for? Newbies? Who have brick houses? I personally do not, as a rule, make judgements that are perhaps best left to structural engineers. Why don't you just take out an ad?


Proofreader is obvious and I am sorry I dont spell as well as you may :thumbsup:.

Not neccesarily newbies,but sure also for them,for people unfamiliar with masonry,for Home Owners and etc.

As I mentioned we have plenty of old brick houses 1850-1950 around here(subject to my next article).

Its certainly a type of advertisement,home owners want to hear what you may be doing to their home besides how much you going to charge and how long it will take.

So why not to educate them to make myself different from other guy?:laughing:

P.s. Surely I will leave the judgement to structural engineer but 90.000 education doesnt necessarily make him smarter than me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, no offense, but definitely needs a proofreader. It's a start. :thumbsup:

I doubt many HOs know what a plinth is.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I might be tempted to tone down the bit about drastic measures being taken if the tape snaps. Proper tell tales attached to the cracks can give accurate measurements over a period of time, but the results need to be interpreted properly. 
A lot of houses over here have had underpinning work done when it wasn't really needed


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah, no offense, but definitely needs a proofreader. It's a start. :thumbsup:
> 
> I doubt many HOs know what a plinth is.


No offence taken,I will obviously proofread everything beforehand.

So assuming you were writing this,would you get into explaining what plinth is or leave it to them to google and understand?

I really would rather have someone who will be able to tell difference between myself and a hack


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> I might be tempted to tone down the bit about drastic measures being taken if the tape snaps. Proper tell tales attached to the cracks can give accurate measurements over a period of time, but the results need to be interperated properly.
> A lot of houses over here have had underpinning work done when it wasn't really needed


I think I should expand on that too to explain that just, as you mentioned, underpinning is not necessarily needed.

I saw similar things happen around and also something called mudjacking that I honestly never seen in my neck of woods back home(not sure how it is in England):blink:.

A lot of times shifting in foundation may stop on its own and house will not move again for long period of time,making cosmetic repair more feasable.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> So assuming you were writing this,would you get into explaining what plinth is or leave it to them to google and understand?


The whole point of a well written piece is to get your concept across without sending the reader on a research expedition. If that happens, you've most likely lost him.

One of the biggest traps in writing is making assumptions about the reader's knowledge and ability to fill in the details you don't mention. Those assumptions will usually be wrong. A mind trick I use on myself when writing is to pretend I'm explaining the subject to a very bright four year old. He may be smart, but doesn't have the life experience to supply the details--so you need to take the time to do that for him. :thumbsup:

Oh, and regarding proofreading: Don't try to do that yourself, even if writing in your mother tongue and with a few university degrees under your belt. Other eyes will invariably see things that you don't.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> The whole point of a well written piece is to get your concept across without sending the reader on a research expedition. If that happens, you've most likely lost him.
> 
> One of the biggest traps in writing is making assumptions about the reader's knowledge and ability to fill in the details you don't mention. Those assumptions will usually be wrong. A mind trick I use on myself when writing is to pretend I'm explaining the subject to a very bright four year old. He may be smart, but doesn't have the life experience to supply the details--so you need to take the time to do that for him. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and regarding proofreading: Don't try to do that yourself, even if writing in your mother tongue and with a few university degrees under your belt. Other eyes will invariably see things that you don't.


Thanks for advice...so what in particular you would pick to write about?..It just seems wherever you go people write same 15 words about cultured stone/brick installations (i.e. ehow and similar) so realistically in my trade its hard to stay blogging without causing a little bit of distress to someone's mind.

As far as proofread,I totally agree with you...I think my english is ok,but not as good as I would like it to be. I dont like giving myself credit for it either,because,in the beginning,when I was learning it,it came to me really hard...I kept aligning words in sentence the way you would in italian...

Oh well my gf said she will proofread and she went to college for 3 years for B.A. in english so I hope she still remembers some stuff.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

There are 2 reasons to blog, 1 to gather some followers and the other is to move keywords. Chances are slim that masonry is going to accumulate any amount of followers, unless you were building amazing architectural buildings. I use blogging to move keywords.

You can find very good writers at about the $3/100 word price at https://www.elance.com/q/hire-talent/online-employment-overview/


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> Thanks for advice...so what in particular you would pick to write about?..It just seems wherever you go people write same 15 words about cultured stone/brick installations (i.e. ehow and similar) so realistically in my trade its hard to stay blogging without causing a little bit of distress to someone's mind.


I think that goes for just about any trade. JBM brings up a good point; you need to be clear about the reason for blogging. Writing is a job like any other--to do it well, you have to invest time and effort. Is your time better spent doing that, or using the trade skills you already have?

As we well know, DIY often produces substandard results. :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I think that goes for just about any trade. JBM brings up a good point; you need to be clear about the reason for blogging. Writing is a job like any other--to do it well, you have to invest time and effort. Is your time better spent doing that, or using the trade skills you already have?
> 
> As we well know, DIY often produces substandard results. :laughing:


Thats is true..but I think with fair share of my knowledge combine with 3-years of B.A. in English of my gf's and fact that my mind won't shut off and I have to do something at all times this can be ok.

I know sounds terribly DIY but maybe it will pan out.

I want to advertise myself and do some sort of Q & A for HOs creating myself image in the city.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I used to work with a bricklayer years ago who started writing a small column in the Sunday Telegraph called 'On the level'.
http://www.askjeff.co.uk
He's done really well now. It was just a simle article each week, which would also answer peoples question about the trade. 
This was of course before forums came about.
Years ago apprentices were always taught to never give away trade secrets, but this has all changed now.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Years ago apprentices were always taught to never give away trade secrets, but this has all changed now.


Honestly I always disagreed with this...It takes certain level of skill to apply those trade secrets to work anyway,so not like any hack/HO will be able to do so.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

My 2c is about writing, or typing I should say- because that is what's most dominant nowadays. Writing something down that's intended for others to read reminds me a lot of talking. When it comes to talking, and I'm no expert at that either- I use two lessons learned more often than not. 

The two lessons if you want to know are: 1. Trying not to end a sentence in a high pitched manner, and when you don't it will exert more confidence- 

Secondly, I stick to some advice that I got from a friend: In situations such as an adrenaline filled, high octane moment- and that you maybe have to communicate to somebody through a radio for instance- Just think about sitting in a truck talking normally just having a convo with one of your best Buds.. 

Otherwise, good luck in becoming a Blogger. I have never tried it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Explain what you are going to discuss, and in the case of a blog, why.

Lay out your points, and then explain each.

Briefly reiterate your points and the conclusions.


Honestly, I could not tell exactly what you were going for.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I got to say you got some good advice above but one thing you said stuck out - you did mention that you want to open it up to homeowners to ask questions, so why not start off with an article on "What is a Plinth Block?" 
You can show a few pictures, explain what it is for, possible maintenance or danger signs, and then move onto another article /piece / question. As an FYI if a HO was to research it they would probably be confused on why you are talking about an interior wood trim piece.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

x2, I wouldn't mention a plinth. Much more typical on non-residential or very large mansions. Not typical to a common brick house


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks a lot for all the output guys..I will consider this all when I re-work the article and see what I stick to..

Dom,thanks for feedback about plinth...most of mansions with plinth I ve come around here,are 5000 sq ft or bigger residential houses who could use bricklayer's services. I am trying to target areas that could use remediation and also pay fair rates.

Problem right now is that I am not sure if its possible to post comments on blog entries...even though I enabled comments,I cant seem to see the bar where you can type in feedback.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Didnt want to open another thread but I am thinking to add brick re-facing to my services...have you guys heard of this and have any of you have success with it?

Basically taking brick and cutting it in thin brick veneer form and re-surfacing existing brick on homes giving it new look.

Feedback?


----------

